# tune for 2012 jetta 2.5 SE



## jdrpitt (Jan 10, 2012)

is their any tunes available for the 2012 jetta SE 2.5 i know c2tunner makes one for the mk5.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Unitronic just posted on their Facebook today matter of fact that they now are in the manufacturing phase of building their new UniFLEX multi-port ECU flash unit that will be capable of flashing their programs onto the 2012 & newer 2.5L engines. Previously, this was not possible due to some differences. So sit tight, it's coming very soon


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

> Unitronic is proud to introduce UniFLEX, our new multi-ECU platform boot-pin flashing device. With over 10 months of research and development complete, we have moved into the production phase!
> 
> Unitronic's UniFLEX features interchangeable heads for support with multiple ECU platforms. This translates to support for the 2012+ Volkswagen Jetta GLI & TDI, Tiguan, Passat CC, Golf 2.5L & TDI, as well as the Audi B8 S4 3.0T, S5 3.0T, Q7 3.0T, and C6 A6 3.0T that were previously not flashable without the UniFLEX device.
> 
> Stay tuned for more details!


 *Link*


----------

